# Question Regarding Appealing a Speeding Ticket



## sal06g (Jul 6, 2014)

6 months ago I received two speeding tickets within a week. (definitely an idiot 
on the first one but the second is very questionable) My driving record of 10 years
had been crystal clear beforehand and I would obviously like to keep it as close to
that as possible.

Right now I have both tickets under appeal and am wondering if Massachusetts
allows for negotiating a plea with the clerk magistrate/prosecutor. I would pay the
fines but do not want to incur the added insurance costs. Would it be possible to
get one ticket wiped if I offer to admit guilt in the subsequent one? Fines reduced?
Pay a higher fine but not incur points on my license? 

Both appeals are in the same court on the same day, and
I'd rather not head into the court room a second time. Thanks for the help!


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

They don't make deals like that, but I would guess that you will get a break on one citation and then be found responsible for the other and maybe reduced to the minimum fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO4Sho (Mar 18, 2012)

If you are found responsible, you will get points on your license, they can find you not responsible, so you would have no fine and no points on your license. Often, they lower the fine, but you would still get points.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

It depends on the magistrate and the district you are appealing in. I agree with Wolfman to have your hearings separated if it is the same magistrate. Just be forewarned that this can be denied. If you are in a district court that has tough magistrates you better have a good explanation to why the citation is questionable. 

Side note: Thank you for asking your question in a respectful, inquiring, and clear fashion.


----------

